# BLACKPILL SAVED MY WHOLE LIFE



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

i was bluepilled struggling with dating before
after i realized its physically over for me as a 5'7 south indian as a late teen i completely stopped hobbymaxxing socialmaxxing or wasting time on any other bullshit and instead started hardcore studymaxxing
i'm 2 months from graduating medical school and i never would have made it without the blackpill knowledge that i would be completely fucked if i dont make >500k a year and betabux


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

discovering blackpill was the best thing that ever happened to me tbh
i was a bluepilled video-game addicted lazy bitch in my late teens dreaming about normie romance with a cute girl
the moment i realized it was physically over for me i became 100x more motivated to moneymaxx and actually listen to my desi parents who were pushing me to be a doctor

my bluepilled teen self never would have had the drive or motivation to work that fucking hard tbh

if i had never discovered blackpill and listened to my retarded bluepilled friends in high school or college i would probably be some guitar-playing gym-maxxed redpill coper right now working a shit job thinking "girls dont care about face, height or money they want alpha men who hold frame and do gay hobbies" lmfaooooo


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

Tamil a ner


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

Macha vena meet panlam


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

Enna da solra bunda


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Enna da solra bunda


you're 6'3 north indian bhai leave this incel forum


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 10, 2022)

Making money and studying hard for a good career isn’t some special blackpill knowledge, it’s just common sense.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Mar 10, 2022)

I thought you were white, never heard of a Indian getting circumcised, I thought that was a white thing only.


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> you're 6'3 north indian bhai leave this incel forum


Enakku oru ponnu kuda ila bro


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

JamesHowlett said:


> Making money and studying hard for a good career isn’t some special blackpill knowledge, it’s just common sense.


for me it's crazy how much blackpill changed me
i always rejected my desi parents nagging and pushing
my drive and motivation did a 180* turn when I discovered these obscure sites 
when I was a kid I didn't realize I would be truecel as a poor 5'7 dark-skinned south indian guy in the west
that gave me gigamotivation tbh


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> I thought you were white, never heard of a Indian getting circumcised, I thought that was a white thing only.


i have phimosis nigga


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

Nee larp nenaikaren


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> if i had never discovered blackpill and listened to my retarded bluepilled friends in high school or college i would probably be some guitar-playing gym-maxxed redpill coper right now working a shit job thinking "girls dont care about face, height or money they want alpha men who hold frame and do gay hobbies" lmfaooooo


What you mentioned above isn’t the opposite of blackpill, stop with the false dichotomy.


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

Endha ooru nee correct a sollu


----------



## UglyGod360 (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> i have phimosis nigga


Oh righttrt, you're the guy when I met on here talking about wanting circumcision because of phimosis


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> for me it's crazy how much blackpill changed me
> i always rejected my desi parents nagging and pushing
> my drive and motivation did a 180* turn when I discovered these obscure sites


If it legit had a positive impact on you then more power to you.


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

Thevudiya paya nee nichyama tamizhan illa


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

JamesHowlett said:


> If it legit had a positive impact on you then more power to you.


I love how this thread instantly brought forth multiple desis


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Thevudiya paya nee nichyama tamizhan illa


no im not tamil bhai


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> no im not tamil bhai


Where ur now not India?


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Where ur now not India?


born in nyc and grew up here in US


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

Nicee


MahersTaint said:


> born in nyc and grew up here in US


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> for me it's crazy how much blackpill changed me
> i always rejected my desi parents nagging and pushing
> my drive and motivation did a 180* turn when I discovered these obscure sites
> when I was a kid I didn't realize I would be truecel as a poor 5'7 dark-skinned south indian guy in the west
> that gave me gigamotivation tbh


Have you talked about it with people irl?


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

AdamAdam said:


> Have you talked about it with people irl?


not explicitly but I push all my curry cousins to premedmaxx or FAANGmaxx now 
as an Indian in the west the biggest and best cope is MONEY, period

regardless of whether they are short/tall, incel or not desis in the West will benefit from hardcore moneymaxxing


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> not explicitly but I push all my curry cousins to premedmaxx or FAANGmaxx now
> as an Indian in the west the biggest and best cope is MONEY, period
> 
> regardless of whether they are short/tall, incel or not desis in the West will benefit from hardcore moneymaxxing


How is the hypergamy and dating scene in NYC. and do you escort max.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> not explicitly but I push all my curry cousins to premedmaxx or FAANGmaxx now
> as an Indian in the west the biggest and best cope is MONEY, period
> 
> regardless of whether they are short/tall, incel or not desis in the West will benefit from hardcore moneymaxxing


I'm going to Wake Forest, 😎 studying medicine


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> I'm going to Wake Forest, 😎 studying medicine


do it bro and thank me when you're a PGY-3 in psychiatry residency in your 20s making 10k a weekend moonlighting


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> How is the hypergamy and dating scene in NYC. and do you escort max.


no idea tbh cuz i dont waste time even attempting dating apps or going out
ive had one LTR with a chubby indian becky who was impressed by my educational status 
my plan is to arrangedmarriage max with an indian stacy


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> not explicitly but I push all my curry cousins to premedmaxx or FAANGmaxx now
> as an Indian in the west the biggest and best cope is MONEY, period
> 
> regardless of whether they are short/tall, incel or not desis in the West will benefit from hardcore moneymaxxing


Jews figured that a long time ago and we live in the golden age of copes


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

AdamAdam said:


> Jews figured that a long time ago and we live in the golden age of copes


i see so many lost young guys who want to take it easy working shit jobs in their 20s and 30s
as a below average south asian that's a fucking death sentence but plenty of young guys haven't realized that yet


----------



## Preston (Mar 10, 2022)

Greek, yesterday, European the day before and Indian today.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> do it bro and thank me when you're a PGY-3 in psychiatry residency in your 20s making 10k a weekend moonlighting


 you can work during residency? Isn't that the busiest time during your career?


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> you can work during residency? Isn't that the busiest time during your career?



depends on specialty 
psych is a joke and i wish i had chosen it because the job market right now for it is fantastic


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> discovering blackpill was the best thing that ever happened to me tbh
> i was a bluepilled video-game addicted lazy bitch in my late teens dreaming about normie romance with a cute girl
> the moment i realized it was physically over for me i became 100x more motivated to moneymaxx and actually listen to my desi parents who were pushing me to be a doctor
> 
> ...


How did you maintain enough life motivation to effectively studycel?


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> How did you maintain enough life motivation to effectively studycel?


blackpill forums no fucking cap 
knowing I would be completely fucked and truecel if I failed out into some shit 30k a year job


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> i was bluepilled struggling with dating before
> after i realized its physically over for me as a 5'7 south indian as a late teen i completely stopped hobbymaxxing socialmaxxing or wasting time on any other bullshit and instead started hardcore studymaxxing
> i'm 2 months from graduating medical school and i never would have made it without the blackpill knowledge that i would be completely fucked if i dont make >500k a year and betabux


pics or larp


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 10, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Macha vena meet panlam


stop talking curry incest subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> pics or larp


not gonna doxx myself cuz I already said I go to Cornell med in NYC and theres only a couple dozen indian guys here


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> do it bro and thank me when you're a PGY-3 in psychiatry residency in your 20s making 10k a weekend moonlighting


what does moonlighting mean


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> blackpill forums no fucking cap
> knowing I would be completely fucked and truecel if I failed out into some shit 30k a year job


I am sometimes so fucking depressed that it's impossible to effectively studycel for me


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 10, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I am sometimes so fucking depressed that it's impossible to effectively studycel for me


same


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I am sometimes so fucking depressed that it's impossible to effectively studycel for me


that sucks bro
for me the blackpill gave me gigamotivation knowing that betabuxx is my only path towards dating/marrying a fuckable girl 
i had no other option so I was able to commit 100%


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I am sometimes so fucking depressed that it's impossible to effectively studycel for me


Y bro


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Mar 10, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> same


Y


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 10, 2022)

BTW please don't reproduce / betabuxx bro 

You can give your teen sons literally mansions and they would still suffer as subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> BTW please don't reproduce / betabuxx bro
> 
> You can give your teen sons literally mansions and they would still suffer as subhumans


I will 100% have multiple kids i want to have a normie family 
they will moneymaxx too and get arranged marriage with decent girls


----------



## ALP (Mar 10, 2022)

Based.


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

ALP said:


> Based.


if any other young desi guys here are interested in premed feel free to DM me 
I want to see my curry brothers winning and making good choices in life


----------



## ALP (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> if any other young desi guys here are interested in premed feel free to DM me
> I want to see my curry brothers winning and making good choices in life


I m not curry,but i live in a third world country, i am 19 and never had a gf


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> I will 100% have multiple kids i want to have a normie family
> they will moneymaxx too and get arranged marriage with decent girls


They will have no friends and get bullied. 

Also don't even betabuxx. We all know the relationship is based on money so you could get cheaper escorts instead.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 10, 2022)

vlone tatted on me if you thought i was lying


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> They will have no friends and get bullied.
> 
> Also don't even betabuxx. We all know the relationship is based on money so you could get cheaper escorts instead.


Are you indian? My parents had arranged marriage and are very happy together to this day 
I would like to follow in my dad's footsteps and have a normie adult life


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> I will 100% have multiple kids i want to have a normie family
> they will moneymaxx too and get arranged marriage with decent girls


you need to get a gigastacy through arranged marriage and arranged marriage maxx your sons also to gigastacies wash your bad genes away bro also dont marry outside your race we dont want you


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

@PubertyMaxxer
the no friends and bullied part is more about autism and school district lol
i'm 5'7 and i never really got bullied in any school here in NYC

meanwhile badg96 who is a 6 foot tall high T ogre was relentless beat up and bullied


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> you need to get a gigastacy through arranged marriage and arranged marriage maxx your sons also to gigastacies wash your bad genes away bro also dont marry outside your race we dont want you


yeah thats the plan
my only life goals are to have a happy family with 3 kids and $50 million net worth
both will take a lot of effort for sure


----------



## Deleted member 16677 (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> yeah thats the plan
> my only life goals are to have a happy family with 3 kids and $50 million net worth
> both will take a lot of effort for sure


what if my IQ isn't high enough 😢


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

coldway said:


> what if my IQ isn't high enough 😢


I'm average IQ but I was ruthless in my approach to studymaxxing and careermaxxing 
I knew if I failed out my life would be over and I would become the balding manlet indian janitor meme IRL


----------



## Deleted member 16677 (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> I'm average IQ but I was ruthless in my approach to studymaxxing and careermaxxing
> I knew if I failed out my life would be over and I would become the balding manlet indian janitor meme IRL


why you lyin btw


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> yeah thats the plan
> my only life goals are to have a happy family with 3 kids and $50 million net worth
> both will take a lot of effort for sure


keep grinding sigma


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> @PubertyMaxxer
> the no friends and bullied part is more about autism and school district lol
> i'm 5'7 and i never really got bullied in any school here in NYC
> 
> meanwhile badg96 who is a 6 foot tall high T ogre was relentless beat up and bullied


true i am 5'7 too and i am always high social status


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

Holy fuck this thread:









Just decided i want to cut my education plans short and wagie for the next 3 years to get my surgeries.


In the middle of my semester for the beginning of my major. But i just took a huge decision and decided that im not going to be pursuing it for probably the next 3 years after im finished with this semester. I work at my moms business and i get paid $20 and hour, but i literally have not been...




looksmax.org





is a PERFECT example of what I'm talking about

average looking south asian guy who's only 1 year younger than me has been stuck on "looksmaxxing" and is still KHHV at almost 24....
decides he's going to wageslave for ANOTHER 3-4 years to plasticsurgerymaxx

hasn't accepted the blackpill that even an above average 5'9 desi will still do terrible both on apps and IRL compared to 6'6 white chads
not saying all desis should just give up but to think you can surgerymaxx your way to becoming a slayer in the west is delusional if you're not 6'0+ big frame decent face to begin with

desi parents are not trying to ruin our lives pushing us to become a surgeons or engineering directors at microsoft
they're just being realistic that their 5'7 desi son is not going to have an amazing life just off of looks, height, face, regardless of how much plastic surgery is done


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> born in nyc and grew up here in US


what's it like in NYC?is it gigachad only? is it racist?


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> what's it like in NYC?is it gigachad only? is it racist?


nah bhai it's very diverse here
definitely not gigachad only but I have high standards from porn addiction and can't attract any fuckable women here as a 5'7 fairly dark south indian, only obese girls of various races
i have a 6'2 punjabi classmate who does better than me but is certainly not "slaying"


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> nah bhai it's very diverse here
> definitely not gigachad only but I have high standards from porn addiction and can't attract any fuckable women here as a 5'7 fairly dark south indian, only obese girls of various races
> i have a 6'2 punjabi classmate who does better than me but is certainly not "slaying"


I see, yes porn addiction will fuck you up like that. 

There must be many porn like girls in NYC though right? 

How good looking are you, do you mog me?


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> I see, yes porn addiction will fuck you up like that.
> 
> There must be many porn like girls in NYC though right?
> 
> How good looking are you, do you mog me?


my facial bone structure is definitely above average for a south asian guy
but i get failoed so hard by how dark I am and being 5'7 night height
i get attention from chubby asian/indian and occasionally ugly white women but none i would date
i want to arrangedmarriagemaxx with a legit indian stacy


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Mar 10, 2022)

Blackpill and autismpill ruined my life. I’m going ER


----------



## Entschuldigung (Mar 10, 2022)

Cringe 
You're just doing what other Indians like you are doing, studymaxxing to betabuxx
Nothing more than that


----------



## TeenAscender (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> not gonna doxx myself cuz I already said I go to Cornell med in NYC and theres only a couple dozen indian guys here
> View attachment 1585162


As a high schooler what’s ur advice


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 10, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> As a high schooler what’s ur advice


just commit to either trying to get into a top tech company as a software engineer or do premed -> medicine
i have nothing against looksmaxxing roiding surgery any of that shit in fact i would do it myself if i was 6'0+
but prioritize your career until you've made it
dont let retarded friends tell you not to studymaxx or careermaxx
you only get one chance in your late teens and 20s to careermaxx before you're locked into whatever path you decided to take, good or bad


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 10, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> my facial bone structure is definitely above average for a south asian guy
> but i get failoed so hard by how dark I am and being 5'7 night height
> i get attention from chubby asian/indian and occasionally ugly white women but none i would date
> i want to arrangedmarriagemaxx with a legit indian stacy


Fact u get attention from Asians, Indians, and white foids means u r decent looking.


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Mar 10, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> They will have no friends and get bullied.
> 
> Also don't even betabuxx. We all know the relationship is based on money so you could get cheaper escorts instead.


lmao you are an OP for real He has good genes(he's smart enough for med science so he should have kids, boost the value of our gene pool


My curry brother should 100% have kids. No they will not get bullied lmao if he has money and blackpill knowledge, he can give them a good life and they will do well


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Mar 10, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Fact u get attention from Asians, Indians, and white foids means u r decent looking.


bro come on he's probably low-tier normie like me, maybe mid-tier normie. It doesn't really mean much.

If you can get attention from HOT women in large numbers on a consistent basis, then you are good looking.


----------



## bossman (Mar 10, 2022)

Curry also, but my priority is surgerymaxxing. Mirin your drive and dedication, but would you not consider surgerymaxxing at least if you make so much money?


----------



## Patient A (Mar 11, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> not gonna doxx myself cuz I already said I go to Cornell med in NYC and theres only a couple dozen indian guys here
> View attachment 1585162


im going there with a tape measure I will find you


----------



## TITUS (Mar 11, 2022)

Good, just make sure to take a paternity test (in secret) whenever your woman gets pregnant.


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 11, 2022)

bossman said:


> Curry also, but my priority is surgerymaxxing. Mirin your drive and dedication, but would you not consider surgerymaxxing at least if you make so much money?


facial surgery doesn't make sense for me because my facial bones are already above average for a curry
and leg lengthening doesn't make sense because i'm only 5'7 so going to 5'10 after a year of excruciating recovery would be not worth it either


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 11, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> bro come on he's probably low-tier normie like me, maybe mid-tier normie. It doesn't really mean much.
> 
> If you can get attention from HOT women in large numbers on a consistent basis, then you are good looking.


dont forget shitskin failo im dark as fuck lol
only guys who can pull off midnight black skin are tall big frame bone moggers

and yeah anyone can get a chubby gf tbh come to nyc and you'll see 5'2 recessed obese honduran guys with looksmatched obese gfs
but to actually get a hot gf/wife you want to fuck every night takes something exceptional ESPECIALLY AS A DARK SKIN CURRY


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 12, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> I thought you were white, never heard of a Indian getting circumcised, I thought that was a white thing only.


More a USA thing.
I am Europe/Netherlands. I don't know any guy here that is circumcized


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 12, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> i was bluepilled struggling with dating before
> after i realized its physically over for me as a 5'7 south indian as a late teen i completely stopped hobbymaxxing socialmaxxing or wasting time on any other bullshit and instead started hardcore studymaxxing
> i'm 2 months from graduating medical school and i never would have made it without the blackpill knowledge that i would be completely fucked if i dont make >500k a year and betabux


Nice one man


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 12, 2022)

Wait your born in NYC and your uncircumcised? Thought nyc hospitals all circumcise, called Jew York for a reason I thought lol


MahersTaint said:


> born in nyc and grew up here in US


----------



## UglyGod360 (Mar 12, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> yeah thats the plan
> my only life goals are to have a happy family with 3 kids and $50 million net worth
> both will take a lot of effort for sure


Be sure not to get divorce cucked and have the wife end up cucking you out of your estate. You can't be sure with women nowadays, just looking out for ya


----------



## thegoat (Mar 12, 2022)

Based and high IQ.

Additionally surely you can socialcirclemaxx during medicine and atleast get a non-obese girl? Social circle in med is great, ur with the same people for years so can make friendships, and med students go out to bars/parties a fair amount. What's ur opinion on that?


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 12, 2022)

thegoat said:


> Based and high IQ.
> 
> Additionally surely you can socialcirclemaxx during medicine and atleast get a non-obese girl? Social circle in med is great, ur with the same people for years so can make friendships, and med students go out to bars/parties a fair amount. What's ur opinion on that?


yes I hang out with other curries mainly
i'm about to move across the country for residency and will be grinding long hours but yeah i hope to meet some new homies then
in terms of dating my standards for girls are too high tbh for me not to resort to betabuxxing
i'm hypergamous and want girls way above me in looks

this post was mainly to counter the notion i see commonly on here that 5'7 normies who want to date stacies should prioritize looksmaxxing over education/moneymaxxing in their youth
for 6'5 guys with one or two specific flaws thats fine but for average or below average guys that's dangerous advice IMO


----------

